

Does Apple's use of famous stars in ads show weakness? - miles
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57450066-71/does-apples-use-of-famous-stars-in-ads-show-weakness/?part=rss&subj=news&tag=readMore

======
valuegram
Of course it doesn't show weakness. It MAY show that there are some internal
cultural changes going on at Apple, but I'm not even convinced of that. Let us
not forget the "Think Different" campaign from the late 90s, which featured
famous people from Frank Sinatra to Pablo Picasso.

------
k-mcgrady
No. They've used celebrities in ads before and they even released a 'U2' iPod.
They were just trying something different.

------
bpaluzzi
How soon we forget... <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQmK1CnwOUI>

------
jere
I'm trying to imagine a demographic that exclaims: "I love that John Malkovich
guy. Wait, what's this... sear-ee?"

------
xam
No. -Betteridge

~~~
protomyth
They did it for the iPod, why not its replacement.

I swear I am going to write a rumor / stupid article bot for Apple news and
make a fortune on link bait. If you see the "by protomyth" then you know I
actually did it.

~~~
madrona
Apple rumor Markov chains. Oh, that would be hilarious.

